# Survivor S39E04 "Plan Z" October 16, 2019 *spoilers*



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

That was a fun episode. Noura is a total kook but it makes for great TV. When she immediately said she wanted to take Rob's offer to persuade her tribe to let her be the caller, I thought, "That's a pretty good fit. She's got a loud voice and should be able to easily direct her tribe." But then she went back to her tribe and proceeded to completely screw everything up. First, her lie for why she needed to be the caller was completely ridiculous, and it was clear it was a lie because she couldn't explain to them why she was asking to be the caller. Then, when they started practicing, it was clear Noura doesn't see the world the way regular people see it, and she couldn't comprehend the concept of directing someone with actual directions (left, right, turn 180 degrees, etc.).

If her tribe had any question about whether she was lying that she had to be the caller, they clearly figured it out by nominating her to sit out of the challenge and not getting any response from Jeff that it was not allowed. I was a little surprised that Noura didn't put up more of a fight, but she probably saw the writing on the wall.

Then, it ultimately didn't matter at all because her tribe won the challenge so she didn't lose her vote, nor did she win the chance to block someone else's vote. That's probably the best thing for her, because playing a vote block would probably be obvious it was her and would probably bring the tribe's ire down on her.

Meanwhile, the other tribe comes from way behind to almost win the challenge, and then there was some real intrigue as to who would go home. It seems like half the people on the tribe were discussed as possible candidates, and I really thought Missy might have drawn all the votes onto herself with the way she was trying to control everything, but ultimately it was Chelsea that went home because several people on the tribe didn't want her to form a showmance/power couple with Dean. I wonder if Karishma was ever really on the chopping block, or if her tribe feels like she's not a threat at all, either to win or to do anything else, so she's probably better to just leave alone.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Then, it ultimately didn't matter at all because her tribe won the challenge so she didn't lose her vote, nor did she win the chance to block someone else's vote. That's probably the best thing for her, because playing a vote block would probably be obvious it was her and would probably bring the tribe's ire down on her.


It's my understanding that she loses her vote at the "next tribal council," which would mean that the next time her tribe doesn't win immunity, she won't get to cast a vote.

Am I the only one who thinks it's that way?

deb


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> she didn't lose her vote


I think she lost her vote for her next tribal council. I don't think it matters if it's this week or not.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Missy, Missy, Missy. Why would you go out of your way to call out Karishma as not safe at tribal council? She could have spun the story as if she was saving Karishma behind the scenes, locking in a potential jury vote, but no, let's make a definite enemy. I don't get it/


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

So far two people have gone home this season with idols in their pockets, and we are only on episode 4! Clearly blindsides are effective. Although last week he should've seen the writing on the wall. 

Such a crazy lie Noura told. She could've just said she won an advantage to learn what the next challenge would be, and then offer herself up to be the caller. The end result would've probably been the same since she was awful, but it would've been better than that terrible lie she told.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

realityboy said:


> I think she lost her vote for her next tribal council. I don't think it matters if it's this week or not.


Has anyone ever unanimously been voted out?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> So far two people have gone home this season with idols in their pockets, and we are only on episode 4! Clearly blindsides are effective.


That's pretty much why I *think* I would always use an idol, even if I thought they weren't voting for me. Though I also think I'd make it known I had an idol. It would be interesting to try to 'get' votes towards me and thus it would sort of amplify my vote.. But that would mostly be by being a jerk, and would thus affect how people voted in future weeks.. So not really a good strategy either.

Just plain using it to guarantee ONE more week seems like the most prudent thing to do.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

BTW, maybe it was talked about in a previous episode thread.. But I usually HATE "coming up on..." segments on TV shows (whether at the very beginning or at each commercial break), especially because they eat up time that could be used for 'more show'.

The ones that I think are new this season are interesting.. No coming up on voiceover.. and just VERY VERY VERY brief snippets of footage. Closer to foreshadowing than the major spoilers like they usually are.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

The thing I found most interesting about this episode was Kellee talking about how she was worried that Noura could potentially blow up her game by revealing what really happens at the Island of the Idols. After Vince's interview last week where he refused to answer the question about whether or not he was *allowed* to tell his tribe members what really happened, I'm now even more confused. It makes me wonder if Kellee was truly worried, or if they coached her to say that stuff just to perpetuatue the illusion that the players actually have free will when it comes to revealing the Rob and Sandra surprise.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Family said:


> Has anyone ever unanimously been voted out?


Can't recall specifically who or how many times, but I gotta believe that it has happened more than once.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Dalton's recap


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Can't recall specifically who or how many times, but I gotta believe that it has happened more than once.


The only way it could happen is if the evictee didn't have a vote. They would vote for someone else, so the voting wouldn't be unanimous if they did have a vote.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

jay_man2 said:


> The only way it could happen is if the evictee didn't have a vote. They would vote for someone else, so the voting wouldn't be unanimous if they did have a vote.


OK, wasn't thinking about it from that pov. Was thinking unanimous except for the person going home.

The only one I can think of technically didn't happen. It's when Cerie went home because literally EVERY other person had immunity. She was the only person that could receive votes, so they didn't even bother going through the motions.


----------



## BluesFools (Apr 5, 2000)

Back when there were only 2 at final tribal the person who won the final immunity challenge was the only one to vote. So in season 1, Kelly won immunity. Rich could only vote for Rudy, Rudy could only vote for Rich so neither voted. Kelly's one and only vote was "unanimous" in voting out Rudy.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

The vote blocker power that was offered was not even close to being worth risking her vote for. Even if she wins it by being selected as the caller, she could have been terrible at it and then put a target on herself for screwing up in the challenge, and the reward wouldn't even have protected her like an idol would have. This was definitely one to turn down unless you had a real specific need or the prize got increased significantly.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> The vote blocker power that was offered was not even close to being worth risking her vote for. Even if she wins it by being selected as the caller, she could have been terrible at it and then put a target on herself for screwing up in the challenge, and the reward wouldn't even have protected her like an idol would have. This was definitely one to turn down unless you had a real specific need or the prize got increased significantly.


Yep. That was a horrible deal they presented to her, and she was foolish for taking it.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I wonder what kind of deal sweeteners Rob had for Noura if she had balked at the initial deal?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Yep. That was a horrible deal they presented to her, and she was foolish for taking it.


Which is why Rob kind of tried to coach her into thinking about it a little bit, but she just barrelled straight ahead without even noticing.


----------



## jeetkunedo (Jul 24, 2006)

Family said:


> Has anyone ever unanimously been voted out?


The only true unanimous vote I recall is the guy who outed the trans guy at Tribal Council. Even he agreed he needed to go.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Wayyyy too much Noura the first half of the episode for me, though I did love it when, after all that rigmarole, the tribe essentially threw her out of the challenge.

Karishma whines and whines about being on the bottom but apparently doesn't contribute a darn thing around the camp to at least make an attempt to improve her status.

Getting blindsided is always bad enough, but with an idol sitting in your pocket... I always think those folks must feel complete fools.

Elaine is really growing on me. She can be a bit full of herself at times, but she's also very sensible and likable. She could go far.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

mattack said:


> BTW, maybe it was talked about in a previous episode thread.. But I usually HATE "coming up on..." segments on TV shows (whether at the very beginning or at each commercial break), especially because they eat up time that could be used for 'more show'.
> 
> The ones that I think are new this season are interesting.. No coming up on voiceover.. and just VERY VERY VERY brief snippets of footage. Closer to foreshadowing than the major spoilers like they usually are.


I really hate this and really miss the "previously on..." segment. The flash forward doesn't really add anything for me. If anything, they are slight spoilers.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

7thton said:


> I really hate this and really miss the "previously on..." segment. The flash forward doesn't really add anything for me. If anything, they are slight spoilers.


heh.. different strokes. I think "previously on" segments are just a waste of what could be show time!


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

mattack said:


> heh.. different strokes. I think "previously on" segments are just a waste of what could be show time!


I guess I'm old...I often need to be reminded of what happened.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

7thton said:


> I guess I'm old...I often need to be reminded of what happened.


hah!  i don't even try to remember their names until after the merge nowadays...


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

NorthAlabama said:


> hah!  i don't even try to remember their names until after the merge nowadays...


That's the spirit! :sweatsmile:


----------

